# Water Fill up



## louis89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Morning everyone!

I'm very new to motorhoming have only been away 3 times. I was just wondering what everyones personal preferences to filling up their water tanks whilst on campsites.

I've been to 3 diffferent campsites and on 2 occasions I was lucky to have a tap located on my pitch, no problem just attach my hose. But on one camp site we were over 25 metres away from a tap (length of the hose)

Now I feel it would be abit of a ball ache to move the van to the tap everytime i wanted to fill up (or lazy!) what do you guys do? I'm thinking about investing in a jerry can.. any advice would be great!

Cheers


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We use a watering can.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We carry two hoses which can be linked together so we can connect to a tap within about 35 metres. Many people carry a watering can and fill on a regular basis as they use - so they rarely need a "major" fill.

We also carry a mixed selection of adaptors and connectors so that we can connect to virtually any tap we have so far encountered - the Hozelock type connectors make linking things very easy.

We have always managed with our set up, the other thing to consider is how to empty the tank of grey water - many sites are easy (Cornish Farm in Taunton has to be one of the best), but some (e.g. C&CC site in Oxford) cannot be accessed and need a bucket to drain tank and then dump - more of a problem.......(We borrowed the wardens roll under tank and emptied into that and then tipped from that - but cannot justify the space needed for such a thing).

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Longer hose, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we make sure we fill up either at home or on site before heading to our pitch. We don't normally stop for more than 3 days, so we don't need to re-fill. On the rarre occasions we need to top up, we carry a watering can.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

We tend to fill up when we first arrive and when we go; never tend to need to top up during the stay, as we don't use much water. 

Prefer to use the campsites's toilet/showers and washing up facilities (that's what we're paying for). 

In winter, when we don't use our onboard water tank, we find that a 4L bottle (from supermarket) is all we need. Thus take that to a tap and fill that up daily.

We find the potable water tends to taste too much of bleach and prefer to use the water from the normal taps.

We have a collapsible water can (as advised by the MHF forum) - but haven't had to use it yet.


----------



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello Louis 89,

Because I have a dodgy back, I carry an Aquaroll water carrier and use a 12v electric submersible pump to transfer the water from the Aquaroll to the motorhome tank.

Many people use watering cans to top up their tanks as these hold a reasonable quantity of water without being too heavy to lift and pour into the motorhome filler which are usually quite high up. 

It is entirely up to you what you use, but make sure that you do not try to lift so much that you injure your back!

Happy motorhoming,

Bob


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, welcome to the site...... yes to long hose pipes, yes usually come with my tank full, i also have a 30ltr container on wheels with a pump to transfer the water.... usualy i use my own shower with the heating going as well so i use around 50ltrs of water per day....but thats what we do..... hope this all helps you :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep - watering can here too. :wink:

All it takes is a shower and a piddle each at the site facilities, and the van tank is topped up. (_Assuming we remember to take the watering can with us when we go to the ablutions. _:roll: )

That way it's no chore at all, and there's no need even to make a special journey to the tap.

Dave 

Edit - clarity.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

After an initial fill up from home, we find a daily trip to the tap with our watering can works for us, so it may take a few trips, but lets be honest, it isn't likely to take up much time, we also find it a great icebreaker, as you can guarantee someone is watching your water trek!
We also use a folding bucket when our tank needs emptying, again, not to much trouble, and you soon develop a daily routine.

Ken (flyingpig)


----------



## louis89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent thankyou for all your great answers! At just 23 years old I'm sure I can manage to carry a watering can! I just didnt want to look like a complete "wally" running a 25m + hose pipe around the campsite if this wasnt the normal thing to do!


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

We use a 20 m coil hose, I try and park next to a tap to fill up when we first arrive on site, then go set up on a pitch. 
I'll use a couple of large watering cans to top up as needed after that.

I use a couple of collapsible buckets to empty the gray waste if we are staying more than a few days. And use the gray waste service point (if there is one) when leaving site.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

It was all new to us last year, when your on site you soon learn how things are done. And everyone I've met has been really helpful. 

This site is fantastic for getting help, there's always someone with an answer to your question.

What motorhome have you got and where are you planning to go first?


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

depends on number of days away etc., we generally for a weekend half fill at home and top up from a 10 litre container if needed (very rarely)

we always carry bottled water for drinking anyway. You will also find a lot of sites vary dramatically on where the facilities are etc. and a box of adaptors as the OP said and decent hose covers most things

Just do what you need to do nobody will watch you anyway, above all enjoy it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

louis89 said:


> At just 23 years old I'm sure I can manage to carry a watering can! I just didnt want to look like a complete "wally" . . .


At nearly 70 years old I don't give a monkey's if I do look a "wally". :wink:

Having caravanned for many years, fetching a drop of water for the motorhome tank is sooooooooo much easier than setting up the caravan.

Wish I'd had the good sense (and cash :roll: ) to get a motorhome at your age!

Dave


----------



## louis89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello 1Neil. I have a lunar Roadstar 620, nothing spectacular but its done me ok so far. We have only been to devon twice, and somerset (where I live) we are off to scotland in march on a C&CC site.


----------



## louis89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Zebedee - LOL perhaps its just my age then??? thinking I have to look "Cool" around the site. I already get a few strange looks well I roll up to a campsite, you dont seem to get many people my age tat are into the caravan/motorhome scene!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

louis89 said:


> Zebedee - LOL perhaps its just my age then??? thinking I have to look "Cool" around the site. I already get a few strange looks well I roll up to a campsite, you dont seem to get many people my age tat are into the caravan/motorhome scene!


Don't worry - you'll grow into it....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi I've installed a retractable hose to the void in the underside of my motorhome and connected into the filling hose underneath the motorhome which has 50m of available hose which easily retracts, solved all our water filling problems. Regards john


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

louis89 said:


> Zebedee - LOL perhaps its just my age then??? thinking I have to look "Cool" around the site. I already get a few strange looks well I roll up to a campsite, you dont seem to get many people my age tat are into the caravan/motorhome scene!


True enough, many of the younger 'uns we meet are in hire 'vans. Don't ever be afraid to approach fellow motorhomers for help or advice, most of us don't bite. And remember, the only silly questions are the ones you don't ask! :wink:

Oh, and as you get older, you realise that folk trying to look cool are the ones that often cause a quiet chuckle in anyone watching. If you look like you're struggling, you're less likely to be laughed at and more likely to be offered assistance. Most of the time . . . 8)

By the way, we have a 25 l plastic container + 12v submersible pump for topping up the on-board fresh water tank and a 10 l black plastic container for emptying the grey waste, stored in a back-box on the bike rack, in conjunction with a fold-up trolley kept strapped to the ladder for use if the nearest tap's some way off. We also keep a length of hose for use at MV points or on-pitch taps when available.

If we'd thought of it originally we'd have probably just used a large watering can, but having got the kit some years ago we might as well use it.

PS Which C&CC site in Scotland?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rogerblack said:


> If we'd thought of it originally we'd have probably just used a large watering can, but having got the kit some years ago we might as well use it.


You still haven't quite come of age as a motorhomer then Roger! :roll:

Either the loft or the garage is the approved resting place for the loads of "_must have_" clobber we all buy . . . even now sometimes when we wander into an accessory shop or (*clutches wallet and writhes is fiscal agony*) go to a show!! 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > If we'd thought of it originally we'd have probably just used a large watering can, but having got the kit some years ago we might as well use it.
> ...


Fear not, Dave - we have a whole shelf in the garage devoted to motorhoming stuff bought for various 'vans over the years and no longer used, much of it stored in a spare top-box! :roll:

There are also shelves for boating kit, metal detecting kit, fossil hunting kit, etc etc. Two car garage that has never had room for a car in it . . . 

And don't even mention the loft . . . :lol:

PS stopped going to shows years ago for just this reason.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

louis89 said:


> Zebedee - LOL perhaps its just my age then??? thinking I have to look "Cool" around the site. I already get a few strange looks well I roll up to a campsite, you dont seem to get many people my age tat are into the caravan/motorhome scene!


Don't worry, do it your way and as long as you don't offend anybody what the hell  
I have even got some PINK Crocs , proper ones, I got them for a fiver as no body else would wear them :lol: So what :lol: 
I laugh, when I see people get fully dressed to walk to the shower, only to strip off again. I go across in shorts & T shirt if it's cold  
Give them something to talk about :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Am I missing something here?

I make sure I have enough water in the tank when I camp for any period and If I need some more I just move the van to the nearest tap.
The thing that puzzles me is what are people doing with their waste water as the waste tanks are usually smaller than the fresh water tanks and dumping the waste usually dictates when I visit the water taps.
Do people use a watering can for their waste?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> I make sure I have enough water in the tank when I camp for any period and If I need some more I just move the van to the nearest tap.
> ...


No, I carry it over in a bucket. Just a few trips 
Much quicker than moving the van


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My transport for fetching water, if any distance

20 litres in the back basket and more goes up front.










Works better for beer and wine :lol: seems to flow better


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Grath. If i ever see a bloke on a site wearing pink crocs riding around on a bike with a water container strapped on the back i,ll know who it is!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike0753 said:


> Hi Grath. If i ever see a bloke on a site wearing pink crocs riding around on a bike with a water container strapped on the back i,ll know who it is!! :lol: :lol:


I have started keeping the PINK ones for Sunday best and use beige for every day :lol:


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

you could be the start of a new trend and no VW in site ! Like we are all saying just enjoy it and ask any of us if you need any help at all

We have all turned up for the first time and thought what next, but as the other posters have said

if you want a laugh look at the set up time for the caravan boys and the military manoeuvres they perform at set up time.

Motorhome Rules:

Rule 1: Turn up at site
Rule 2: Cable up
Rule 3: Open fridge and pour first drink (of many)

If the above takes more than 20 minutes you are doing it wrong! lol

There is really only one rule, do what you want and ENJOY IT

We are all there for the same thing, share a beer and a laugh.

Regards

John and Sue


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

We also fill before leaving home & only carry a short length of hose to fill at service points when we are emptying waste tanks.
If we are on a site for any length of time we fill water with a 10litre watering can that has a wide spout & have a plastic mop bucket, that will slide under the van without tipping over, to empty the waste.


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Both of my last 2 vans had a 12v 2 prong outlet fixed right by the water inlet. I could then use one of these :-
http://www.towsure.com/product/Whale_Superfil_80_Filler_Pump
to pump water from a 25 litre container that I wheel around on one of these :-
http://www.caravanaccessoryshop.co.uk/product/water-trolley/1006

The current van had the socket fitted but not the pump so I made one up myself at a quarter of the cost of the whale filler pump. 
I am currently in Portugal and have been surprised at how many people use the watering can which is something I hadn,t seen before. The Dutch guy next to us at Quinta de Odelouca had what looked like a 5 litre can and made about 4 or 5 trips to the tap every morning. I,m not knocking it. It seems like a good idea if you havn,t too far to go.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

How many of the watering can fans use the shower in their camper? 

It depends how big your tank is, how much water you use and how often you move. Do whatever it takes to keep you happy 

We have about 30m of hose, and a pink flexy bucket for waste. A gift from a scaffolder  Purple Crocs though.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice bucket!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

But, there,s a hole in my bucket dear ********** :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

We have a short piece of hose - about 10 metres for when we have a tap on the pitch and also a 30 metre on a reel. The two can be joined. Both are normal garden type hoses.

Also have two jerricans - about a fiver each from Argos etc

Finally, we have a piece of pipe from a builder shop. See below

Water tank filling. 

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> How many of the watering can fans use the shower in their camper?
> 
> ...


We use a garden 12 litre watering can and take it in turn when necessary and we use a bucket like yours but red :lol: for the grey waste
We shower often as it is a very good one but changed the shower head for the ECO one as it literally uses half as much water :wink: two showers uses sub 20% :thumbup:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We have some 5l water containers from supermarkets, as they get old we buy a new one. I have a little trolley which carries two, which I trundle over to the tap, and can take a bucket of grey water over if I need to - but usually move MH for grey.

I read on here that it's a good idea to fill and empty whenever you have the opportunity. My limited experience (2 years) tells me that it was good advice, so even if I'm still over 50% full I will still top up if I'm passing a tap. Same with toilet, our cassette lasts about 2-3 days, but the red light always comes on in the middle of the night!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> . . . We shower often as it is a very good one but changed the shower head for the ECO one as it literally uses half as much water :wink: two showers uses sub 20% :thumbup:


Is that the type that mixes air in through an intake in the handle? These were advertised recently, in one of the club mags I think, and I wondered if they were any good.

The Which report says they don't work properly at low pressures. I'm not sure what the 'van shower pressure is, I'll need to put a test gauge on it (when the weather improves!).

Meanwhile, any actual user feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

If on a site or aire without a tap close by we use a dedicated 5lt plastic petrol can. It's ideal for us because the spout unscrews and tucks into the handle and it's oval so it fits neatly into our oval bucket which in turn fits into the wire basket that Lin puts on the front of her bike when we go shopping. So 3 items take up the space of one in the locker.

I find 5lt capacity ideal, not too heavy to carry and as when on a site with washing facilities we probably only use 5 or 10 lt per day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

5 metre food grade hose is first choice when entering or leaving an Aire or CL site or whatever (Im way to tight to stay anywhere where its anything more than a field with one tap). This ones dead easy as you just pull it out, shake it when your finished and stuff it away. 8O 

25 metre roll up flat on a reel hose. I hate this one. Takes forever to get out and put away.

25 litre plastic water carrier. Now this is useful as not only do I build up muscles carrying it back and forwards across said field (and it always pleases the ladies) but it sits next to the sink and is used for drinking water, kettle's etc and pretty much adds another day without filling up. I sometimes carry it on the scooter if its miles but its a precarious operation which one day will definitely end in tears but is sure to give everyone a laugh. The main problem is pouring it into the side. I use a big black plastic funnel but its heavy and it invariably ends up with me wearing most of it which is fine in the south of France in July but not so pleasant in the Lake District in winter when its -10.

Of course the best solution is to make sure there are no woman on board then a full tank and carrier will last you weeks.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

" . . . The main problem is pouring it into the side. I use a big black plastic funnel but its heavy and it invariably ends up with me wearing most of it which is fine in the south of France in July but not so pleasant in the Lake District in winter when its -10."

Get yourself one of these, Barry:
https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...a=X&ei=hYL8UInKFIyN0wWc4oDQDA&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAg

"Of course the best solution is to make sure there are no woman on board then a full tank and carrier will last you weeks.  "

LOL There's many a true word said in jest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Have them all and when on site in Portugal laughed at the people using a shopping trolley then bought myself one at Malvern have couple of mts of food grade to fill up as I pull in then top up daily using a 12 ltr watering can with large spout have a 10 litre plastic hey duty jerrycans I use for emptying tank and a spare cassette to take in shopping trolley to local loos


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> " . . . Get yourself one of these, Barry:
> https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/p...a=X&ei=hYL8UInKFIyN0wWc4oDQDA&ved=0CF0Q8wIwAg


Yeah but its not going to look very cool or macho when I carry me carrier across the field on my shoulder with me top off and then start fiddling around plugging a pump in and probably electrocuting myself in the process. 8)

"Of course the best solution is to make sure there are no woman on board then a full tank and carrier will last you weeks.  "



rogerblack said:


> "
> LOL There's many a true word said in jest! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who said I was joking!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If one (or two :lol: ) is wilding, or depending on battery level and charge facilities, it is far better to not use a pump. :!: 
In any case it is much quicker, just to pour it in from the watering can.
If and when I fetch a few containers, I just pour into the watering can prior to pouring into the tank, but one of those 90 deg builders elbow pipe as suggested somewhere above is a good idea.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have 2 lengths of hose which can be coupled together if it is a distance from the tap.With various connectors I can usually find one that fits,if I can't then the universal one comes out-this is a large flexible spout on the end of a hose with 2 jubilee clips of different sizes,then I simply slip it over the tap and tighten whichever clip fits.

But for the majority of the time I use 2x10 litre watering cans which I take to the shower block every time I go.It's so easy and no need to move the truck when it's set up and level.If the awning is up then watering cans are the only way.(unless on a fully serviced pitch)

Having read through this thread and seen that quite a few travel with full water tanks I wonder if this could be affecting available payload.My freshwater tank is 120 litres which is 120 kgs,a significant chunk out of the payload particularly if you are in full touring trim and near the MGVW.

It might just be enough to push some vans over the MGVW.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Steve, I am one who travels with a full tank,(100litres) and frequently, some extra water in containers (35 litres) and with everything I carry, our van is just within it's 3500kg gross weight  
I am lucky as our van has 6 a good payload.
Payload is so very important and it should be explored in detail prior to purchasing. :!: 
I also carry another 25 litre container, which I sometimes fill if water is in short supply. This would put our van over  I never travel far with this filled :wink: and I do realize over weight is overweight and no excuses :wink:


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I use a Fiamma tank roll and a 12v electric submersible pump takes all the strain out of carrying. You can see what I mean in this article

Graham


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Steve, I am one who travels with a full tank,(100litres) and frequently, some extra water in containers (35 litres) and with everything I carry, our van is just within it's 3500kg gross weight
> I am lucky as our van has 6 a good payload.
> Payload is so very important and it should be explored in detail prior to purchasing. :!:
> I also carry another 25 litre container, which I sometimes fill if water is in short supply. This would put our van over  I never travel far with this filled :wink: and I do realize over weight is overweight and no excuses :wink:


Yes Grath we also always travel full of water! You see me and you Grath are proper wild campers. None of this mamby pamby campsite and showers for us!  We never know where that next drop of water is coming from. Like soldiers never know where there next meal is coming from so always eat at every opportunity. (also the next water stop might not be free! 

We are proper wilderness adventurers. For example, In France in November we left St Valery en Caux for the wilds of Etretat full of water and found the Aire at Etretat's water turned off!! So it pays off. There was a borne down the road but it needed one of those token things which was only available from monsieur tourette the local barber who is only open for an hour on Wednesday mornings.

So there you go! Fail to prepare, prepare to FAIL! :lol:

sorry.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Barry, I do insist on a little extra water on a leap year day for a shower, even if I don't need one :lol: 
I send Mrs G for the extra water :wink: and tell her to hurry :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . We shower often as it is a very good one but changed the shower head for the ECO one as it literally uses half as much water :wink: two showers uses sub 20% :thumbup:
> ...


There is an "E" version designed for electric showers, that is the one we chose both for the van and the house and the water saving is huge. In the autocruise we'd use 50% of the tank if we both showered with the standard head. Usually available sub £30 but I'd recommend borrowing one first to try.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The one on the right
http://www.ecocamel.com/products/shower-heads

I see the Which report isn't even the jetstorm E

http://www.which.co.uk/energy/creat...wer-heads/ecocamel-water-saving-shower-head-/


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No woman on board! 8O 
Who's going to tidy up, put bedding away, find stuff?
Also who is going to keep tripping electric whilst drying hair, watching telly, boiling kettle and warming her feet with electric heater at the same time?

Having said that, I used to manage fine when I used to use the van for work. I would go to work in van on monday (Buxton, Chatsworth or the like, drystone walling) then return home on the friday. Always managed on one tank of water and never needed to empty toilet until returning home 8O .
Of course she did come in handy at the weekend, cleaning and preparing the van for the following weeks trip  .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tubby

Sounds to me like you are trying for the "_*Man of the Year*_" award!

Sorry to say you are a rank amateur! :roll: These are the top three contenders so far this year! :lol: :lol:




























Dave :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

barryd said:


> This ones dead easy as you just pull it out, shake it when your finished and stuff it away. 8O


For some reason that sounds so familiar, but, for the life of me, I can't think why.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No Dave, I got the award back in 2008  I'm a reformed man now. I even let her empty the toilet now and again :wink:


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> The one on the right
> http://www.ecocamel.com/products/shower-heads
> 
> I see the Which report isn't even the jetstorm E
> ...


Hi

Just asking like, but how does a shower head save water when you connect it to a shower like ours that is either on or off kind of thing? Or is that something that isn't going to make a difference in that set up?

Rather than using a submersible pump, I have on occasion put a water container on the table inside the camper and used the 5m hose to siphon it into the camper inlet. Handy when its rainy, too hot, too cold etc


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> Just asking like, but how does a shower head save water when you connect it to a shower like ours that is either on or off kind of thing? Or is that something that isn't going to make a difference in that set up?


Hi Grizzly

I wouldn't buy a "special" shower head in any case. I'm far too stingy - like a friend who has made a perfectly functional modification to his, which originally resembled a monsoon! He just blocked up half the holes, which still leaves a decent spray for a good shower, and saves something approaching 50% of the water.

Certainly worth a try before you waste energy trying to prise open the old wallet! :lol:

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I carry a hose for when I can reach tap and a 15 lt can for filling when not near tap, also rather than a funnel - which usually drops and you end up wet- I use a 80 mm male/ female drain pipe 90' bend, which pushes into the filler hole when caps removed and it stays there.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*filling water tank*

After a bad motocycle accident,i have amongst other things a bad back,2 plastic elbow,steel forearm,umpteen pins and screws.I use the following to fetch and carry fresh and waste water.
Blue 22 ltr Fiamma fresh water tank,made up a whale pump with cigarette power adaptor to transfer the water into van tank.
I use a Fiamma 22 ltr grey waste tank to get rid of grey waste, both come with short handle and 2 wheels so no carrying and my 13 year old grandaughter can do it too when she is with us.
Bought both of ebay for grand total of £36 delivered whale pump new, also of ebay for £11. simples.
They travel in our shower when en route to any place, sometimes if away to a rally i fill the blue tank as that gives us an extra 22 litres.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> we make sure we fill up either at home or on site before heading to our pitch. We don't normally stop for more than 3 days, so we don't need to re-fill. On the rarre occasions we need to top up, we carry a watering can.


This may be OK for you but my previous motorhome used to lose most the water contents through a pressure release vent on the top of the tank so we always arrived with a nearly empty tank. This means that I had to fill up every time i arrived on site.

I had two hoses for use with convenient taps or failing that a watering can.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

BarnacleBob said:


> Hello Louis 89,
> 
> Because I have a dodgy back, I carry an Aquaroll water carrier and use a 12v electric submersible pump to transfer the water from the Aquaroll to the motorhome tank.
> 
> ...


OK if you have the space, I m very limited with what I can acrry in my small van conversion.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We only have a 45lt fresh water tank on our Autoquest 140...but I very rarely fill it at home unless we are just out for a day...always fill on site either using hose on pitch tap or just use a water roll which I always carry along with a 20lt grey waste container which I use pretty much all the time rather than having mucky water sitting the onboard tank.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul

Why would the water sitting in the onboard tank be mucky? If it was clean when you put it in, surely it would stay clean. :? 

There is a strongly supported argument that it's safer to leave the tank filled to the brim when not using the van for a while.

Have a look at Zappy61's blog . . . which I can't point you to because the search facility is stuffed!! :roll: He's quite an expert on water purification, so if you can find his blog I'm sure it will be helpful.

Dave


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry I should have said in the 'grey waste tank'...I prefere to have my grey waste go straight out....we tend to us the van every couple of weeks or so and I always drain it down after each trip....especially at this time of year...don't see the point in carrying extra weight about.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

My mistake Paul.

I just read your post more carefully!  

Dave


----------

